# Golden crossses needing foster in Mississippi



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

So a sibling that lives back east and knows I love goldens sent me this link on facebook. Several of the dogs are golden and or golden/ lab crosses. Would any of GR rescues in the area be good one to send this too? I know some do not deal much with crosses but some of these look more Golden to me
Sounds like this place is a bit overwhelmed with them.









From the album: Timeline Photos
By Tunica HumaneSociety
URGENT NEED FOR FOSTER HOMES - SEVERAL LARGE DOGS ARE IN DESPERATE NEED OF PLACEMENT WHILE THEY ARE VETTED FOR ADOPTION - THESE DOGS ARE CURRENTLY IN NORTH MISSISSIPPI....

By now, most of you in our area of Mississippi have heard about the abandoned dogs in Batesville, Ms. I ha...ve purposely left the pictures and posts about this situation off of our page because people tend to flock to situations like this and it creates a nightmare for those few that are actually trying to get the dogs the help they need. So now that the dust has settled and most offers of rescue and fostering have fallen by the wayside, this is the reality of the situation this afternoon. There are many, many large breed dogs that need foster care. These are beautiful dogs but have had little socialization. It will take a few weeks to get them more comfortable with people where they can be adopted. In the meantime, they all need to be vetted. Our Tunica Humane Society will provide the vetting for some of these dogs if I can get them placed in trustworthy foster homes where I know they will get the attention they need. We will also assist with transportation of these dog if they can be taken in by a no-kill rescue where we can be assured they will have a chance at adoption. If you can help us do our part for the dogs abandoned in Batesville, please contact me by phone. 662-519-1700See More


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Try Memphis Golden Retriever Rescue

Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Per the human society :The dogs are mostly lab/golden mixes. Obviously been reproducing for several years. They are not really aggressive, they have co-mingled together till now but of recently, they have scuffled probably because of a shortage of water and food. There are some that need immediate medical care. We need foster homes, this burden is falling very heavily on just a few shoulders.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent it on to them thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's another GR Rescue in MS-

The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee
Mississippi

Click on their name, their website and contact info will come up. 
*Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*
Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue

This info is taken from the National Golden Retriever Rescue Committee listings-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I heard back from Memphis and they did call and leave their information but no one has contacted them back. So I went and found their facebook and some of the post on facebook and told them they did get contacted and they are willing to help but someone needs to contact them back so hopefully....


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Heard back from Memphis and they found out the problem was they thought they were another rescue that they were already working with . Middle Tennessee rescue group they had already stepped in and those dogs will going there!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Altairss*

Altairss

Is there a Facebook link to this?
Can you post it please?
So it's for sure they are going to Middle TN rescue?
Thanks for emlg. the rescues about them!!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

The only link I save was the one to their facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/tunica.humanesociety

They have not posted anything new to the original story its way down the feed now but Marie at the Memphis rescue told me via email that they did contact her back and let her know the other group was going to help them with the dogs she did not say if she spoke to the other rescue to confirm. Hopefully the right hand is keeping track of the left hand in this case. It was a whole lot of dogs not all of them goldens but most were large dogs and many with health problems


----------

